# Distance for Sighting



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

The other day I was sighting my scope at the range in Horace. I have a Nightforce with NP-R2 reticle. What my question was, since ND has very flat terrain what would be the optimum distance to zero it at?


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

nosib,

Generally speaking, it is my understanding that for longer range and given standard varmint calibers, 1.5 high at 100 yards is a good way to go. To answer your question, that will usually put your zero at about 250 yards +/- depending on caliber. This allows a dead on hold out to 300 or just under. This is what has worked well for me.

KD


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

For .223 id put her 1" high at a hondo, about dead on at 200.

That is, considering your an "average" shooter and for the average shooter the max effective range of that caliber is about 300 yards.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay thanks. I am what you would call an "average" shooter, so I will put it at 1" high at a hundo. Also I have a guy across my parents street who works for the Fargo Swat team. He is the sniper and a hell of one. He is going to take me out and shoot with me sometime he said. I am hoping he can teach me stuff to help me become a better marksman. Little fyi his best grouping is 2.5" at 750 yds..... so I bet he knows his stuff (modified 700 rem 308 with a leupold mark 1)


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

nosib,

Please let me know what your neighbor friend says about where you should be at a "hundo". I would like to hear what a professional has to say. Have fun at the range!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

K will do.


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

wat distance should I sight in my WEATHERBY VANGARD 7mm-08? :sniper:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Lt.monkeybutt said:


> wat distance should I sight in my WEATHERBY VANGARD 7mm-08? :sniper:


100 yrds


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

ok the yotes r gonna be sorry at 300 though!!!!!!!


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

HERE IS MY YOTE GUN I GOT A ELK GUN IF U WANNA SEE IT!!!!


----------

